# pH 5!



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

What is going on! the pH is 5 on the broad spectrum test kit an orange and a bright yellow which i presume is the lowest on the narrow range test kit of 6.6. The ps seem to be doing fine, will it harm the fish, sinse i started using R/O water this has happened, its been about a week, i also have had a high increase in ammonia but that has gone done now, the water is also a bit milky (may be bacterial bloom)? i dont think im cut out for fish keeping?


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

5 is kind of an extreme pH. I would immediately start to slowly get it closer to 7


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

5 is far too low. If you have to use RO water then buffer it.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Same deal here. I got a nice RO/DI system for my reef tank and tried using just RO water for my P's. PH hit 5, 5 being the lowest my kit would read!







Wonder if it was even lower?? I now mix about 60/40 RO/tap and the PH ends up close to 7.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Marc Weiss makes a wonderful product I use with my R.O. It is call R.O vital. Not only does it buffer the water it leaves solid stuff their to keep the Carbonic Harness in check with the PH....

If you chose not to add Tap to add in re-constitution I would also add some trace elements. The R.O essentials can set the hardness, and add electolytes...

Kent also makes a wonderful product


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Marc Weiss makes a wonderful product I use with my R.O. It is call R.O vital. Not only does it buffer the water it leaves solid stuff their to keep the Carbonic Harness in check with the PH....
> 
> If you chose not to add Tap to add in re-constitution I would also add some trace elements. The R.O essentials can set the hardness, and add electolytes...
> 
> Kent also makes a wonderful product










good advice


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Marc Weiss makes a wonderful product I use with my R.O. It is call R.O vital. Not only does it buffer the water it leaves solid stuff their to keep the Carbonic Harness in check with the PH....
> 
> If you chose not to add Tap to add in re-constitution I would also add some trace elements. The R.O essentials can set the hardness, and add electolytes...
> 
> Kent also makes a wonderful product


 I read somthing about a product like that somewhere. Thanks for the info!


----------

